
HN, let's get you on some dates - laurenkay
http://advice.datingring.com/?ks_giveaway=premium-matchmaking-giveaway
======
yzzxy
This company seems extremely scummy. You may remember them from the "let's
ship women from NY to California to date tech dudes" crowdfunding campaign.

[http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/05/shipped-to-
california.html](http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/05/shipped-to-california.html)

------
MichaelCrawford
Why LA, SFO and NY but not Portland?

I took a flirting class once. I mean I really did. It was quite valuable, I
learned all manner of helpful things. The class wasn't about how to get laid,
it wasn't even just about finding romantic relationships. Lots of people flirt
just to make everyone's lives more enjoyable.

Here is one hint from the class, although maybe it's not so applicable: the
instructor said we should carry around business cards, when we meet a woman
we'd like to get to know, write our cell number on it. Having a business card
lets a woman know you have a job.

If you don't really have a job, you can get cheap business cards if you design
them yourself.

~~~
laurenkay
Great tip! And that's awesome that you took a class. Often, people think that
flirting and dating are things you can't learn, but it's the opposite.
Learning to be a great dater takes a lot of practice.

And sorry we’re not in Portland yet! Our service is live in 4 cities right now
(NYC, SF, Boston and LA) which is why the contest is offered there, as we have
a large membership base to match members there.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I expect you'll get to Portland eventually, I think you would do well here.

I have a special challenge for you.

I'm the guy who wrote "Living with Schizoaffective Disorder":

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-
disorder/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/schizoaffective-disorder/)

For quite a long time I was quite certain I would never find love, as a result
of my mental illness. Actually that turned out not to be the case, many women
are completely cool with it.

------
minimaxir
The submission title " _HN, let 's get you on some dates_" is incredibly
linkbaity. (It's also flagbaity which counteracts any benefit.)

